# Lavendar suggestion



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I need a really good Lavendar or lavendar blend. I can't judge this one because I can't stand the smell of lavendar :yuck :ick
I've held out as long as I can but just keep getting requests for it. How gross I can't imagine why anyone would want something that has lavendar in it (I feel the same way about anything herbal). Help me out please, I'd never be able to trust my judgement on this one. Maybe something with Lavendar in it and not just straight so it's a little easier to tolerate.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

After I finish this lavender essential oil I have I am moving to an FO, my customers really don't like lavender essential oil either. Testing the two in my soap, the FO outsells the EO every single time. The new aroma haven Lavender Vanillia is supposed to be wonderful...I soap the Lavender Classic from SOS and it is lavender, nothing more and nothing less but it does not have any medicinal scent. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Like you, I can't stand lavender! But I have customers who want it so I use NG's Lavender Flowers in soap. My die hard lavender lovers like it just fine. It's strong and sticks forever and is easy to soap. I recently introduced AH's Clementine Lavender and it's off to a good start. It's not as strong but I can tolerate it much easier. But it won't replace the other.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't stand Lavender either, but for me, the NG Lavender Flowers also sells well for me. One of the fragrances I have trouble keeping in stock. First to sell out.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I thought it was only me who couldn't stand lavendar. Thought there was something wrong with me! HaHa.
I appreciate all the responses. It's hard to decide on a fragrance you don't like.


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I buy lavender & chamomile EO blend from WSP. It is by far my best seller.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Lavender whether the EO or a good FO blended with White Tea is awesome and sells for me each time. i use a 80/20 ratio in favor of lavender.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

The AHRE Lavender Vanilla must not have much vanilla in it. It says it doesn't discolor. This scent really intrigues me and I would love to know what other people think if they try it. I personally like lavender. I just use EO and it sells well for me. I have lots of EO lovers. I've never tried a Lavender FO. I've been itching to get some new scents. This thread isn't helping. All sorts of good ones to try!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do both a lavender FO and a lavender EO bar. Both sell well. I need to find a new lavender FO, though, since I am using up the last of what I have of Lillian's Lavender and Violets (not ordered from Lillian, though...it's much more recent than that) and I doubt I'll be able to get more when what I have is gone.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm using a lavender FO from candle science. It's a little softer than the bulgarian EO I normally use and it's been selling well. I love anything lavender, but don't like frilly, flowery lavenders, but this FO is nice. It's also a little cheaper than the EO which is why I went to it, and seems strong enough at .75oz per pound of oils.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I've gotten the Lavender FO from both WSP and AHRE. I much prefer the AHRE (Lavender Longwyck) scent. WSP's (lavender 344) version seems very medicinal/cleaning-fluid strong. Just my two cents....
Elizabeth


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't stand lavender either... but we stick with a lavender EO (Now brand)... it sells. It is our 3rd best seller (#1 being Spearmint/Eucalyptus and #2 being Thieves Oil)...

I put dried lavender into the soap to. I sell with & without the dried herb... with sells better.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

JumpinIrish4ever said:


> I buy lavender & chamomile EO blend from WSP. It is by far my best seller.


I didn't realize WSP has a cham/lav blend. I'll have to check it out. I get one from Essential Wholesale.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I can't imagine that it has any actual chamomile in it (or only very little) since that is so expensive.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

hsmomof4 said:


> I can't imagine that it has any actual chamomile in it (or only very little) since that is so expensive.


The one from Essential Wholesale is supposed to have Chammomile, Bulgarian Lavender and some other lavender. I can't believe that they have these, either. By themselves, it would cost a fortune. But with the blend, it is almost affordable. It really does smell nice and, from my perspective, I have to believe the seller.

Whatever the ratios, it really is different than the lavender that I buy. Although there are different lavenders. I only buy the 40/42 because that's all I can afford. And I've found that I have NO customers that could distinguish one from the other. If it's on the label, they smell it and say Ewww or they love it. And that goes for many scents. It's the suggestion.

I label most of my soaps with the scent name. So they have a preconceived notion and they already like it before they sniff or they don't. Lemongrass or Lemon Eucalyptus? To me, honestly, they ALMOST smell the same. Lemon Pledge. But supposedly, others can smell the difference. I smoke so my sniffer is not always great (I know, I know. I need to quit and it doesn't help my soapmaking capabilities).

So what's my point? I think labelling really makes a difference. I have a soap; Bergamot and Black Pepper. It's not cheap to make and luckily it doesn't fly off the shelf. But I love it. And it's a beautiful bar. Basically the Walmart recipe, activated charcoal for the black and paprika for the orange. Swirled. Smells heavenly and looks great. Costs $1.75/bar to make (5.5 oz bar). Ugh! I get many people who only see the Black Pepper on the label. It has very little black pepper eo, but enough to give it a zip. Many people read it and only see "Black Pepper". How can they not see the Bergamot?????? Maybe they don't know how to pronounce the word or maybe they don't know what Bergamot is so that's all they see and they say "Eewww".

Sorry guys. I think I lost my point somewhere. I love lavender (unlike those who posted). At least mixed with something else. I have had numerous request for "do you have an ONLY lavender soap?". Maybe it's "to each his own".


----------

